# Easy MP recipie



## MrsDP (May 5, 2010)

My SIL and I are going to make our first M&P soap this evening.  We have both read many recipes, but I was wondering if any of you might have some suggestions.  I have made Goats Milk CP soap before, so I am not a complete rookie with soap, just M&P.

I was thinking of trying an Oatmeal honey or vanilla EO soap or a Lemon EO and poppy seed.  I am just not certain about the amounts I would use.  Help please, before we screw this up. I would just like to add easy to find ingredients.  

Thanks!


----------



## supersoaper3000 (May 7, 2010)

Many EOs will fade in m&p quickly, especially citrus.  There are some EOs that act as an 'anchor' or 'fixative' when blended with EOs that fade.

For example, with lemon some common fixatives are, Lemongrass, Litsea (may chang) or patchouli.

Here is a link to a thread about anchoring EO fragrance:
http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17384&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15

And a discussion about amounts of EO to add here:
http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16664

Hope that helps.
Good luck!!


----------

